# IDENTIFICAÇÃO DE ESPÉCIES > Preciso identificar isto !!! >  Dúvidas e pedido de identificação

## Suzana Teixeira

Estamos em fase de montagem de um aquário marinho em que para além de elementos da brigada de limpeza variada só tenho um coral sarcophyton não sei bem de que tipo. Ontem surgiram novos elementos numa rocha, com foto em anexo que já me disseram poderem ser ovos de lesma.
Num outro aquário tenho uma anémona da nossa costa à espera de conseguir identificar e saber destabiliza e prejudica o aquário. Do que li, parece que as nossas anémonas são bastante prejudiciais, será o caso desta?

----------


## João Cotter

Olá Suzana,

A anémona mais vulgar da nossa costa é a _Anemonia sulcata_. Pode ter uma combinação de cores verdes, rosas, violetas ou azuladas.
Tal como a maioria das anémonas, é carnívora e tem tentáculos urticantes (liberta nemotocistos com uma toxina) para capturar alimento ou como resposta a elementos indutores de stress.
Convém que a temperatura seja semelhante à da água da nossa costa.
Se for outra espécie diz qualquer coisa.

----------


## Suzana Teixeira

> Olá Suzana,
> 
> A anémona mais vulgar da nossa costa é a _Anemonia sulcata_. Pode ter uma combinação de cores verdes, rosas, violetas ou azuladas.
> Tal como a maioria das anémonas, é carnívora e tem tentáculos urticantes (liberta nemotocistos com uma toxina) para capturar alimento ou como resposta a elementos indutores de stress.
> Convém que a temperatura seja semelhante à da água da nossa costa.
> Se for outra espécie diz qualquer coisa.


A anémona é vermelha e tem uma cercadura de pintas em azul forte que só se veem quando abre. Já tentei colocar foto ontem mas ainda não consegui descobrir como se faz. de qualquer modo, obrigada.Alguém a quem consegui enviar a foto pensa tratar-se de uma anémona fotosintética da nossa costa.

----------


## luis baia

viva

  eu sempre tive anemonas da nossa costa no meu aquario e nunca tive problemas .

 mas convem nao descurar as mudanças de agua para eleminar um pouco as toxinas que sao libertadas por elas e pelos corais.

  um dos grandes problemas com as anemonas e elas poderem danificar os corais ou ate matalos enquanto procuram um local para se fiqueçarem.

 se alguma morrer a libertaçao de toxinas pode acabar com a fauna do nosso aquario caso ela nao seja logo retirada.

 fiquem bem

----------


## João Cotter

Suzana,

Essa anémona é provavelmente a _Actinia equina_. É da família Actiniidae, mesma família da outra anémona que referi. Tem os tentáculos mais curtos e espessos mas apresenta um comportamento semelhante à que referi. São resistentes e convem alimentá-las de vez em quando.

Abraço,

----------

